# Avoid the Lead boys and girls!!!!!



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Luck to everyone and hopefully every one has a fun, safe hunt!!!
:beer: 
I'm trying to talk the daughter into doing the gutting this year, but so far I'm not winning the discussion!! :lol:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

just hoping I can get thru the weather to the farm--is the blizzard going to hit the Valley, or stay west?? You guys around DL will get good tracking snow...not that you need it!

Good luck to everyone, have a safe and enjoyable hunt!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> Good Luck to everyone and hopefully every one has a fun, safe hunt!!!
> :beer:
> I'm trying to talk the daughter into doing the gutting this year, but so far I'm not winning the discussion!! :lol:


Get some big rubber trapping gloves! Then she won't even get her hands dirty! I guess it would be a step! :beer:

Good luck boys! Hopefully this snow stays West! :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Good luck boys! Hopefully this snow stays West! :sniper:


Noooo, hopefully it hits, and hits HARD right here! :rock:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck boys! Hopefully this snow stays West! :sniper:
> ...


nooooo!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I would love to have snow, It seems like we hardly ever have snow fly during gun season, oh those bucks would be so much easier to see sneaking through the draws.. :sniper:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Just talked to someone back home and it doesn't look like I'm going to be making the trip today. Hopefully it clears up enough tomorrow. I'm gonna be ****** if I don't get to leave Fargo until Saturday.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just don't want to get stuck pushing snow!

I would love it if it snowed about 30 miles West of Fargo! Just not in Fargo! :beer:

Nothing better then alittle fresh tracking snow!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I just don't want to get stuck pushing snow!
> 
> I would love it if it snowed about 30 miles West of Fargo! Just not in Fargo! :beer:
> 
> Nothing better then alittle fresh tracking snow!


I forgot about your business :lol: We'll just let it snow west of fargo.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bretts said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't want to get stuck pushing snow!
> ...


 :beer: Thanks!

haha

I am having troubles deciding if I should leave now, or just wait till tommorrow to go. I have a feeling if I go now I will be driving back in the snow at 4 a.m.!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Our family rule

If you shoot it you gut it.

I also second the gloves. I wear cheep disposible ones and I do get some blood on my wrists but my hands stay clean. It saves me from trying to find some snow to wash my hands in. As us from ND now Cold does not = snow.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

People said:


> Our family rule
> 
> If you shoot it you gut it.
> 
> I also second the gloves. I wear cheep disposible ones and I do get some blood on my wrists but my hands stay clean. It saves me from trying to find some snow to wash my hands in. As us from ND now Cold does not = snow.


I'm more than happy to gut her deer in exchange for her going with me!
 I like to tease her about it though!! I steal and use the shoulder length gloves that ranchers use! Thanks Tim!! :lol:


----------

